# The Vikings



## boedicca

Two thumbs up.  mr. boe and I are totally hooked on The Vikings, but for differing reasons.

Mine:  Travis Fimmel...hubba hubba!

So far, it's historically reasonable, has a good cast and a decent story arc, and is well produced.


----------



## Mr. H.

What network? We severely scaled back our cable service.
Mebbe Nutflix will eventually run the old episodes.


----------



## boedicca

It's on the History Channel.


----------



## Mr. H.

Oh ok. We saw a trailer for it at the movie theatre. 
I like Viking era stuff.


----------



## boedicca

Me too.  It's my Roots!

I love how their government is called The Thing.


----------



## Samson

Has killed at least 3 attempted rapists


----------



## syrenn

i too am enjoying The Vikings. The sets and costumes are very good.


----------



## boedicca

They are!   I hope it goes on for a few seasons.


----------



## Sherry

boedicca said:


> Two thumbs up.  mr. boe and I are totally hooked on The Vikings, but for differing reasons.
> 
> Mine:  Travis Fimmel...hubba hubba!
> 
> So far, it's historically reasonable, has a good cast and a decent story arc, and is well produced.



I originally tuned in because I thought Travis looked so sexy in the previews...he hasn't disappointed me, and I like the historical storyline.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Awesome show. Just starting out too. Next eeek we might get to see the k8ng eat dirt lol


----------



## Harry Dresden

boedicca said:


> Two thumbs up.  mr. boe and I are totally hooked on The Vikings, but for differing reasons.
> 
> Mine:  Travis Fimmel...hubba hubba!
> 
> So far, it's historically reasonable, has a good cast and a decent story arc, and is well produced.



and his wife is pretty hot too......


----------



## earlycuyler

Ragnar Lodbrok - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Samson

The Blood Eagle was a method of torture and execution that is sometimes mentioned in Nordic saga legends. It was performed by cutting the ribs of the victim by the spine, breaking the ribs so they resembled blood-stained wings, and pulling the lungs out through the wounds in the victim's back.


----------



## Wyld Kard

The Vikings TV series kicks-ass and Katheryn Winnick who plays Lagertha is hot.


----------



## Mr. H.

My Roku has the History Channel, but only features select "unlocked" episodes. Grrrr...


----------



## Political Junky

I enjoy it, mostly historically. Can't wait till they reach America.


----------



## Samson

Political Junky said:


> I enjoy it, mostly historically. Can't wait till they reach America.



May be a while.

Next season I understand they discover France.


Spoiler Alert:

France loses......SURPRISE??!!


----------



## Swagger

[MENTION=4301]boedicca[/MENTION]

Your husband is wrong. The Vikings isn't historically reasonable, it's historically perfect. Being an amateur historian and consumed by antiquity and medieval history, you could call me something of an expert on the matter. Anyone who has read or studied the Norse Sagas and Saxon Chronicles would've been equally astonished by Athelstan's advice to the King of Wessex: employ Roman tactics. It was only after the Saxon theigns began copying Roman manoeuvres that they began to drive the Norsemen back. I have never, ever seen that fact included in any cinematic rendition of Viking/Saxon history.


----------



## boedicca

Mr. H. said:


> My Roku has the History Channel, but only features select "unlocked" episodes. Grrrr...




If you use Amazon Prime, the first season is free on Amazon Instant Video!


----------



## boedicca

Swagger said:


> [MENTION=4301]boedicca[/MENTION]
> 
> Your husband is wrong. The Vikings isn't historically reasonable, it's historically perfect. Being an amateur historian and consumed by antiquity and medieval history, you could call me something of an expert on the matter. Anyone who has read or studied the Norse Sagas and Saxon Chronicles would've been equally astonished by Athelstan's advice to the King of Wessex: employ Roman tactics. It was only after the Saxon theigns began copying Roman manoeuvres that they began to drive the Norsemen back. I have never, ever seen that fact included in any cinematic rendition of Viking/Saxon history.




When I made my comment, it was early in the first season...long before the "roman tactics".       Despite my many attributes, "the sight" isn't one of them.   

The 2nd season was awesome.


----------



## Samson

Swagger said:


> [MENTION=4301]boedicca[/MENTION]
> 
> Your husband is wrong. The Vikings isn't historically reasonable, it's historically perfect. Being an amateur historian and consumed by antiquity and medieval history, you could call me something of an expert on the matter. Anyone who has read or studied the Norse Sagas and Saxon Chronicles would've been equally astonished by Athelstan's advice to the King of Wessex: employ Roman tactics. It was only after the Saxon theigns began copying Roman manoeuvres that they began to drive the Norsemen back. I have never, ever seen that fact included in any cinematic rendition of Viking/Saxon history.



Then I'd like your opinion.

How does the Disfigured Viking Shaman fit into the historical record.

What's with the hand-licking business?


----------



## bodecea

If they follow the historical Ragnar....well, it looks like they will and I'm not going to spoil it....much...there's a reason for the Northumbria king to have a snake pit...and for us to be introduced to the "blood eagle".


----------



## Samson

bodecea said:


> If they follow the historical Ragnar....well, it looks like they will and I'm not going to spoil it....much...there's a reason for the Northumbria king to have a snake pit...and for us to be introduced to the "blood eagle".




Does Ragnar like snakes?


----------

